# Royal Ascot



## Peregrine Falcon (16 June 2020)

Is anyone watching? I am sitting here pleased with the result of the 16.40.😀 Managed to get a small bet on when I saw who was running.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 June 2020)

Yep been watching while working have my 2 screens then my iPad 😂


----------



## Loulou23 (16 June 2020)

Just watched it on record, so nice to have it to watch while I'm still not working and getting very bored.


----------



## MyBoyChe (16 June 2020)

I think I enjoyed the racing more without the fashion gurus!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 June 2020)

MyBoyChe said:



			I think I enjoyed the racing more without the fashion gurus!
		
Click to expand...

Same here they're actually showing the horses more, also the annoying social stable is just Ollie talking and showing pictures not the usual drunken rabble cobbled together by that Chris off love island so less annoying than usual. I'm impressed how their tech is holding up apart from the odd person not responding it's all pretty smooth


----------



## scotlass (17 June 2020)

I enjoyed the coverage.  More about the horses, their form etc rather than fashion and drunk punters.  Had to suffer Matt Chapman still talking over everyone, and was watching to see how Oli Bell and Francesca Cumani interacted now that he's left her and is reportedly with Hayley Turner.  Disappointed for the Queen not getting to be there, as it's clearly her favourite week of the year.  I hope she makes up for it with a winner on Wednesday.

Battaash was so much more chilled considering he's just about turned himself inside out during the preliminaries in the past.   Disappointed that Verdana Blue just lost out.


----------



## blodwyn1 (17 June 2020)

The best result for me was pyledriver beating the 3.4 million pound mogul! Just shows money isnt everything with horses!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 June 2020)

Is it more or do more and more of them seem to be being gelded?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 June 2020)

Well Stradivarius did it again! Will he go one more year and try to emulate Yeats and win 4!?!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 June 2020)

I liked Mick Fitzgerald's observation that his "mind was on other things" when they were walking round the paddock! Very tactful given what he was up to at the time!


----------



## blodwyn1 (18 June 2020)

stradivarius looked amazing and was certainly expressing his dominance in the parade ring!


----------



## honetpot (18 June 2020)

I thought the horses looked amazing. I know they always get a lot of care but they really looked wonderful this year.


----------



## scotlass (18 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I liked Mick Fitzgerald's observation that his "mind was on other things" when they were walking round the paddock! Very tactful given what he was up to at the time!
		
Click to expand...

I read that and thought you meant what Mick Fitzgerald was up to at the time .. was just about to curse that I might have missed something.   Then I realised you meant Stradivarius.   And yes, he was thinking of things other than racing.  Once on the track, he was awesome though.


----------



## Chiffy (19 June 2020)

Glad to have found a Royal Ascot thread, I thought it had been forgotten. I record and watch in the evening, then I can fast forward adverts and Matt Chapman! 
The racing is good and I don’t miss the fashion but I do miss the Queen driving down the course!
Stradivarius was awesome!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 June 2020)

I do hope ITV take on board people's comments - almost everyone I know is glad there are not fashion bits taking precedence over the horses, no social stable with a bunch of drunken louts shouting at the mic and much more attention focused on the actual horses. How it should be done at every meeting.

People tune in for the racing, not to see fashion parades.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 June 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			I do hope ITV take on board people's comments - almost everyone I know is glad there are not fashion bits taking precedence over the horses, no social stable with a bunch of drunken louts shouting at the mic and much more attention focused on the actual horses. How it should be done at every meeting.

People tune in for the racing, not to see fashion parades.
		
Click to expand...

Same here I'm enjoying seeing them talk about the horses and offering explanations around the various areas I dont like seeing the fashion and drunken idiots in the betting ring.
The fashion wouldn't even be so bad if they just did one little 5 minute clip but they'd do it again and again. Same with the social stable which was annoying especially as the people were usually drunk
I like when they put Luke at the start as he's so passionate and gets excited 
Might have a go at the ITV 7 today if it's free with no catch


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 June 2020)

The ITV 7 is totally free, you just need to make an account which also ties in with Sporting Life so you have the bonus of having years worth of race videos to watch at your finger tips for free too!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 June 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			The ITV 7 is totally free, you just need to make an account which also ties in with Sporting Life so you have the bonus of having years worth of race videos to watch at your finger tips for free too!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks just have made an account now looking at the lists ready. I dont usually bet its really tricky as there arent any of them jumping off the page as being exceptional plus you can get the odd shock
May go for those owned by the people Jim Crowley was riding for as they keep winning and maybe Defoe as I keep coming back to him for some reason 
Any inside clues? 😂


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 June 2020)

It's flat racing - if it's beyond a mile I go for Ballydoyle horses 😂🤣😂 anything else is pot luck for me 😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 June 2020)

It's like they keep saying about Elarqam for the race where I currently have Defoe but it says it's his first try at that distance and while it says hes proven on the ground surely itll make the trip feel longer if its heavier going even though they think he will be better at the trip

It's so complicated 😂


----------



## Clodagh (19 June 2020)

I’ve been flicking through it in the evenings and although flat is not my thing it’s  a million times better coverage without Gok Wan. And the Love Island bloke.
Will actually watch it this afternoon as day off work.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 June 2020)

ITV seven lasted long gone after the first race 🙄 looked a bit unlucky as looked like she couldn't get out


----------



## Clodagh (19 June 2020)

What happened the paddock? Anyone watching on Sky and it may not have been ads?
I hope the person concerned is ok.


----------



## bonny (19 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			What happened the paddock? Anyone watching on Sky and it may not have been ads?
I hope the person concerned is ok.
		
Click to expand...

Someone got kicked on the knee, I think that’s what you are asking anyway ?


----------



## neddy man (19 June 2020)

Dislocated knee.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 June 2020)

I'm wanting to Pull all these tucked in fore locks out!


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 June 2020)

like the  pony being used for the american horse,  nice little dun


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 June 2020)

I do love that Wesley Ward brings horses over every year and fully embraces the Royal Ascot traditions - granted he sees it as a novelty but he does enjoy it. He has had 2 2nds today, one pipped on the post which is the worst place to be!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 June 2020)

Luke was saying AVD looked stiff at the start, how come they didnt trot him up unless they did when we weren't viewing them? I've seen them doing it before the jumps races unless it was just the way he moves?


----------



## bonny (19 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Luke was saying AVD looked stiff at the start, how come they didnt trot him up unless they did when we weren't viewing them? I've seen them doing it before the jumps races unless it was just the way he moves?
		
Click to expand...

Because Luke thought he wasn’t moving well ? He ran fine so I’m sure he was fine.


----------



## scotlass (19 June 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			I do love that Wesley Ward brings horses over every year and fully embraces the Royal Ascot traditions - granted he sees it as a novelty but he does enjoy it. He has had 2 2nds today, one pipped on the post which is the worst place to be!
		
Click to expand...

Was it only me who wanted Wesley Ward's buckskin that ponied Kimari down to the start?


----------



## bonny (19 June 2020)

scotlass said:



			Was it only me who wanted Wesley Ward's buckskin that ponied Kimari down to the start?
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure a lot of us felt the same !


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 June 2020)

scotlass said:



			Was it only me who wanted Wesley Ward's buckskin that ponied Kimari down to the start?
		
Click to expand...

sorry, too late, i had said i liked him earlier so i'm first in the queue


----------



## scotlass (20 June 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			sorry, too late, i had said i liked him earlier so i'm first in the queue 

Click to expand...

Can we share?   I'm happy to have custody every 2nd weekend


----------



## tristar (20 June 2020)

i thought the pony was lovely,  nice trot


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 June 2020)

The American horses are running well this week which is always a good thing,  it encourages them to come back. I haven't noticed any European runners though but I haven't particularly been looking.

Frankie - as much as I am not a huge fan of his, he is giving it all he's got regardless of the fact that he has no crowd to play up to.

A lot of these horses are a lot more chilled for not having the atmosphere as well so some are running better for it.

I've just heard they are giving £300 Best Turned Out ... I'm in the wrong side of racing! At the last meeting I went to it was Newcastles St Paddys day meeting on a Saturday and got a whole £20!

Watching Pinatubo canter down to the start - my god he can't move! Absolutely no stride to him what so ever! Good job the legs move fast enough to account for it!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (20 June 2020)

OH has just raised an interesting point they're saying how one of the horses cost 350,000 while Sceptical was not more than 2k. He said how could they expect to make their money back as the race prize money is unlikely to reach that?

Also is it me or does Aiden O'Brien tend to "sacrifice" horses? Using them for tactics without trying to set them up to try and win the race only using them to set it up for the favourite? Then what happens to them after as presumably no chance for stud as no race record. Just wondering as they had a nice looking horse in the last one and just used him tactically. Godolphin have their rehoming program but what happens to all these Ballydoyle horses?

Must say the coverage has been really professional by ITV and I hope they keep showing horses and not drunk idiots/ fashion when the spectators return, especially as their pundits are so knowledgeable


----------



## bonny (20 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			OH has just raised an interesting point they're saying how one of the horses cost 350,000 while Sceptical was not more than 2k. He said how could they expect to make their money back as the race prize money is unlikely to reach that?

Also is it me or does Aiden O'Brien tend to "sacrifice" horses? Using them for tactics without trying to set them up to try and win the race only using them to set it up for the favourite? Then what happens to them after as presumably no chance for stud as no race record. Just wondering as they had a nice looking horse in the last one and just used him tactically. Godolphin have their rehoming program but what happens to all these Ballydoyle horses?

Must say the coverage has been really professional by ITV and I hope they keep showing horses and not drunk idiots/ fashion when the spectators return, especially as their pundits are so knowledgeable
		
Click to expand...

The horses that cost a fortune as yearlings are the ones that might, and it’s a big might, be worth millions if they go to stud. Not many of them really make it but the ones that do can make an absolute fortune.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (20 June 2020)

bonny said:



			The horses that cost a fortune as yearlings are the ones that might, and it’s a big might, be worth millions if they go to stud. Not many of them really make it but the ones that do can make an absolute fortune.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok thanks did wonder if it was linked to stud fee etc.
So if I was ever a billionaire and bought an extremely expensive horse and it won some good races and went to stud, would I tend to sell the horse to the stud or would I be able to stand the horse at say Coolmore and get the stud fees paid to me direct or they have a share and I retain a share?

Obviously all not going to happen as I'm not a billionaire but just wondering how the "smaller" owners who tend to end up with a good one do it? Obviously the big owners like Godolphin have their own studs but what about the smaller ones who end up with a good horse?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 June 2020)

Some sell the breeding rights, others strike deals with studs so split the profits, others sell the horse entirely. Most owners don't have the facilities to stand a stallion at stud hence deals are struck.

As to Ballydoyle cast offs - a contingent go to the sales every year. Some females may be kept to use as foster mares or teaser mares if they need to top up their stock. Some of the males go to countries such as Africa, India, Singapore etc to stand at stud, as do some of the females of good lines but not worth keeping in their system. Best not ask about the rest.

Price tags generally only mean a horse is good on paper. Especially when buying a foal or yearling. Crossing 2 very good horses only increases your chance of getting a good one, it doesn't guarantee it. Look at Ouija Board - her first foal was by Kingmambo, she went out to America to him. The foal was called Our Voodoo Prince, didn't run til a gelded 3yo and it was naff, ended up racing in South Africa. Yes she has since produced a Derby winner in Australia but it just shows they don't always breed as good as they are, some breed better, some breed nothing of note. 

If you have a good one at stud then you will reap far more rewards than they could ever win racing. Galileo stands at private, invite only stud for (reportedly) £250k. He can cover 120-150 mares a year. That's where the money is.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (20 June 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Some sell the breeding rights, others strike deals with studs so split the profits, others sell the horse entirely. Most owners don't have the facilities to stand a stallion at stud hence deals are struck.

As to Ballydoyle cast offs - a contingent go to the sales every year. Some females may be kept to use as foster mares or teaser mares if they need to top up their stock. Some of the males go to countries such as Africa, India, Singapore etc to stand at stud, as do some of the females of good lines but not worth keeping in their system. Best not ask about the rest.

Price tags generally only mean a horse is good on paper. Especially when buying a foal or yearling. Crossing 2 very good horses only increases your chance of getting a good one, it doesn't guarantee it. Look at Ouija Board - her first foal was by Kingmambo, she went out to America to him. The foal was called Our Voodoo Prince, didn't run til a gelded 3yo and it was naff, ended up racing in South Africa. Yes she has since produced a Derby winner in Australia but it just shows they don't always breed as good as they are, some breed better, some breed nothing of note.

If you have a good one at stud then you will reap far more rewards than they could ever win racing. Galileo stands at private, invite only stud for (reportedly) £250k. He can cover 120-150 mares a year. That's where the money is.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you that's a really interesting reply, imagine having one like Galileo, I've always seen him listed on their website as "private" must be nice to be so choosy about who is privileged enough to be able to be selected to use him
But like you say it needs them to be good as a stallion and breed good stock and not be infertile etc. I'm surprised they dont test them prior to purchase for fertility imagine spending all that money getting them to stud and they be infertile
Feel sorry for the Ballydoyle cast offs know they arent the only ones but at least Godolphin have their rehoming program and the smaller owned horses have a bit more chance of being secured by private homes. Love seeing all the posts on racehorses where are they now on Facebook. Maybe more big owners should be made to have "aftercare " retraining programs like Darley rehoming etc to set a better image? Obviously there will be ones with temperaments that arent suitable but where possible they perhaps should try and secure them a 2nd career.

As an aside Kevin Stott is very easy on the eye


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 June 2020)

There have been a few good colts go to stud to prove infertile - George Washington was a famous one for Ballydoyle. He only ever had 1 foal, he had a full book of mares his first season and as soon as they realised he was firing blanks they pulled his closest relative out of training to cover the mares instead, most owners agreed, others swopped to another stallion of equal value. So that's why Holy Roman Emporer's racing career was cut short and instantly.

There have been a few other high profile horses who have been firing blanks and went back into training. One ran the other day for Godolphin - Barney Roy.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 June 2020)

thanks EKW , its so good to have someone on here who is in the racing industry,  please keep posting,its very interesting for those of us who dont know much about racing...


----------



## Brummyrat (23 June 2020)

I'm late to this but have to agree with you all, I really enjoyed Royal Ascot last week, more than usual (I'm NH all day long).  It was lovely to just concentrate on the horses and racing and not having to watch Gok et al fawn over people just out for a p*ss up.  Cried at Stradivarius, what a beast of a horse, I felt so emotional hearing the few people there cheering as he passed the line.  Loved Frankie playing to the empty stands, good on him, he's on fire and at 49 you have to applaud him.  

Had no idea about Ollie and Francesca though, Im a bit sad about that.


----------

